# Feeding waxworms to Crested Geckos



## dan&lisa (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi guys, my partner got some waxworms, we were going to wait for them to turn into moths so we could feed them to the Day Geckos. However, I think the moths may be too big for my Day Geckos, so we are going to try them(waxworms) with the baby cresties instead.

My question is, do we have to cut the waxworms head off first?

Seems like a silly question, but I am unsure and don't want to try them till I get an opinion :lol2:

Please help xx


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Waxworms can bite but they don't and even if they did it would cause no damage at all. I'm sure your Crestie will love the treat. :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

my cresties will not eat waxworms but good look


----------



## dan&lisa (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies : victory:

Will see how they get on with them.


----------



## Tim85 (Sep 22, 2011)

out of my 3 cresites, 1 wont even look at wax worms the other will literally attack my hand if i open the viv with one and the last guy wouldnt touch them untill last week he must of been starving and i think just ate one out of determination. This week he took one straight away. 
I think once they get the taste theyll eat them


----------



## dan&lisa (Jul 11, 2010)

Well heres an update on the waxworm feeding.

First into the feeding tub was my little Jammie(10g) who is little nutter, although she's starting to calm down more now:flrt:
Keenly attacked and ate all the crix first. Spotted large wiggling grub. Proceded to stalk it, half heartedly did a tail wiggle( she always looks like a cat hunting:lol2: before leaping in for the kill)
and then...



Walked up to it and licked it :blush: No attempt to eat it at all. 
I left Jammie in the feeding tub for 1hr, during this time she watched it roll around, lol.

Next to try was Toffee(13g) who is a big round monster, but much calmer than Jammie. Eaten all crix offered. Partner grabbed worm using the tongs and as he was just about to drop it into her feeding tub, Toffee jumped up and firmly attached herself to worm and tongs:gasp: Once free, gave it a good shake, munched it a couple of times then swallowed it looking very happy:mf_dribble:. Toffee then sat looking up at us basically begging for more :lol2:

Well thats it,

Toffee says :no1: :mf_dribble: :2thumb:

And Jammie says :hmm: :zzz:


----------



## Tim85 (Sep 22, 2011)

Once they eat one they love those little buggers. It's good to watch as they seem to give them the full head shake after biting.


----------

